# Jack Daniels Belle of Lincoln paper label



## junkandhowe (Dec 6, 2010)

I found this bottle upon moving into a house in Chicago about 13 years ago. It was in the basement with a couple other old bottles. I recently tried to find information on it, but I can't find anything resembling the type of bottle with the Belle of Lincoln label. The bottle is unmarked, but cork-topped and certainly old. I've read about reproduction labels being put on old bottles, but I don't know how to tell the difference between a real combination or a reproduction label on just some old bottle. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

http://www.crcheatham.com/jackdanielbelle2.jpg
http://www.crcheatham.com/jackdanielbelle.jpg


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 7, 2010)

Greetings Chad,

 Thanks for bringing by the Belle of Lincoln. I am by no means expert in Jack Daniels stuff. Personally, my nose refuses to allow whiskey of any kind, anywhere near my mouth. Old bottlewise, I have never dug one, nor have any in my collection.

 The form of your bottle does not look like the bottles I associate with Mr. Jack. They have a more fluted neck atop a rectangular sided botttle. Sorta like this one:






 (this bottle is a part of the D. Cauwels collection Â© ) From.

 That being said, here's one very simlar to yours: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 The label is looking good to me, but remember I know diddly. Perhaps one of the more knowledgeable members will be able to tell you more. You might correspond with the group over @ the Jack Daniel's Collectors spot.






 There was a commemorative decanter issued in 1979 that seemed to interest the JD Collectors: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "In the 1890's, Lynchburg was part of Lincoln County (now Moore County). During that time, Mr. Jack sold some of his whiskey under the name...After several successful years, Mr. Jack designed a beautiful tapered bottle with his name etched in attractive script. This was called the "Belle Bottle". While only a few were ever made, none were ever sold. Mr. Daniel personally gave them all away. No one knows who they were given to. 

 It was rumored that the bottle was either designed for or by one of Mr. Jack's "belles". However, since Mr. Daniel was a true gentleman, it would never be confirmed. 

 The "Belle of Lincoln" brand name was discontinued shortly after Mr. Daniel's death in 1911. 

 It is believed that none of the original bottles are in existence today." From.

 That page seems to be adrift on the internet. I'm not 100% endorsing the history/mythology presented above.

 Back to your bottle. The label is in excellent condition, and is from Lynchburg, which has gotta mean lotsa extra points for the Mr. Jack enthusiasts.


----------



## junkandhowe (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the information! I came across that site while searching - sent an email to "Jee Pee", but got no response. 

 The shape of the bottle is what throws me off. Nothing embossed on it either. Interestingly, the bottle was found alongside a mint John Lasser bottle (Chicago bottling company) with a wire bail made by Gem Stopper Co. That bottle is 19th Century, I believe. 

 I finally broke down and emailed Jack Daniels, but they gave me a stock email reply about the Belle of Lincoln collector bottles. I followed up, but am still awaiting a reply.


----------

